# Vanes for Indoor



## bowhnter7 (Dec 6, 2004)

What vanes ya using for indoor this year?


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Flex Fletch 310 shield cut


----------



## bowhnter7 (Dec 6, 2004)

Brown Hornet said:


> Flex Fletch 310 shield cut


Not what I was expecting.


----------



## Rchr (Jul 3, 2003)

2" Flex Fletch.


----------



## Man-n-Pink (Nov 7, 2006)

I just switchede to the flex flecth. 418
I really like the way my arrows are eacting with these vanes.


----------



## bowhnter7 (Dec 6, 2004)

rchr said:


> 2" Flex Fletch.


Nor this one. Where's all the 4" vanes?


----------



## mdbowhunter (Oct 22, 2002)

*ANYTHING* by Flex Fletch. Either 360 (3.6") or 418 (4.18").


----------



## bowhnter7 (Dec 6, 2004)

Ok, what's with the Flex Fletch vanes? How's come theres no 4" target vane? Is the 310 enough for my 2613's?


----------



## mdbowhunter (Oct 22, 2002)

bowhnter7 said:


> Ok, what's with the Flex Fletch vanes? How's come theres no 4" target vane? Is the 310 enough for my 2613's?


The 418 are slightly longer. No big deal. I personally wouldn't use 310 on 2613's. IMHO a larger arrow shaft needs a little more steering at 20 yards. Once again, just my opinion.


----------



## MOPARLVR4406 (Apr 5, 2006)

4" FEATHERS helical on 30X shafts


----------



## bowhnter7 (Dec 6, 2004)

mdbowhunter said:


> The 418 are slightly longer. No big deal. I personally wouldn't use 310 on 2613's. IMHO a larger arrow shaft needs a little more steering at 20 yards. Once again, just my opinion.


That's what I think too.


----------



## bowhnter7 (Dec 6, 2004)

MOPARLVR4406 said:


> 4" FEATHERS helical on 30X shafts


I am feather man myself, BUT I am gonna try some vanes on these 2613's so I am asking about vanes.


----------



## XP35 (Oct 11, 2005)

Last Winter I used 4" helical fedders on X-Cutters. I refletched them helical with some 4" Bohning Killer vanes a week ago. They are flying really, really nice. But they are stiff so I really took fletch contact seriously when I set them up.


----------



## itchyfinger (Jun 14, 2007)

bowhnter7 said:


> Nor this one. Where's all the 4" vanes?


Why did you ask if you already knew the answer  anyway...I'm impressed with the flex fletch also...I have the FFP 225's in phantom :wink:


----------



## bowhnter7 (Dec 6, 2004)

itchyfinger said:


> Why did you ask if you already knew the answer  anyway...I'm impressed with the flex fletch also...I have the FFP 225's in phantom :wink:


I asked " What vanes ya using for indoor this year" 

What are you soooo  about? Seems like a fairly simple innocent question.


----------



## itchyfinger (Jun 14, 2007)

bowhnter7 said:


> I asked " What vanes ya using for indoor this year"
> 
> What are you soooo  about? Seems like a fairly simple innocent question.


 It was a little joke my friend..... You asked what people are using then said that was not what you were expecting or was looking for....that you were looking for 4" vanes......I just thought it was funny (funny haha) that's all. The guys that know me around here already know I'm easily confused and I'm glad I can put you on that list.....at least I know I'm consistent :wink:


----------



## bowhnter7 (Dec 6, 2004)

itchyfinger said:


> It was a little joke my friend..... You asked what people are using then said that was not what you were expecting or was looking for....that you were looking for 4" vanes......I just thought it was funny (funny haha) that's all. The guys that know me around here already know I'm easily confused and I'm glad I can put you on that list.....at least I know I'm consistent :wink:


Nope, not "looking" for 4 vanes, was just a bit suprised to see someone using a 2" vane on a indoor arrow! Was also suprised to see the "Hornet" using a 7.9 or 3.110236 (for ya English folks) vane on those Hippo's. I am sure he will be on here in a minute with his wise words about em. 

There are a ton of different vanes out there these days, just looking to see what ya all are using. Already learned about the Flex Fletch, see that's what its all about.:wink:


----------



## Dave T (Mar 24, 2004)

I'm shooting FF 2.5" parabolics on 2214s.

Dave


----------



## archerycharlie (Nov 4, 2002)

MOPARLVR4406 said:


> 4" FEATHERS helical on 30X shafts





Same here for me and my son.:wink: AC


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

4" quick spins on X-Jammers for me...work pretty good...


----------



## itchyfinger (Jun 14, 2007)

bowhnter7 said:


> Nope, not "looking" for 4 vanes, was just a bit suprised to see someone using a 2" vane on a indoor arrow! Was also suprised to see the "Hornet" using a 7.9 or 3.110236 (for ya English folks) vane on those Hippo's. I am sure he will be on here in a minute with his wise words about em.
> 
> There are a ton of different vanes out there these days, just looking to see what ya all are using. Already learned about the Flex Fletch, see that's what its all about.:wink:


A few have told me that after 10 or so yards an arrow is already stable. Also a well tuned bow will shoot just about anything good. I picked the ones I liked the profile of. I have some Xringers HV's w/ 2" blazers that are waaay to stiff for my setup and I shot them in very tight (slapping together) groups. I have some 2214's on the way and I'll be sticking the 225's on em..:tongue:


----------



## mdbowhunter (Oct 22, 2002)

Brown Hornet said:


> Flex Fletch 310 shield cut


Do you prefer the shield cut? Any particular reason?


----------



## GOT LUCKY (Apr 30, 2005)

*I've tried 2" Dura Vanes and 4" Feathers on my 2512s pulling 34# at 20 yards. I seem to shoot better scores with the Feathers.*

.


----------



## mdbowhunter (Oct 22, 2002)

bowhnter7 said:


> Nope, not "looking" for 4 vanes, was just a bit suprised to see someone using a 2" vane on a indoor arrow! Was also suprised to see the "Hornet" using a 7.9 or 3.110236 (for ya English folks) vane on those Hippo's. I am sure he will be on here in a minute with his wise words about em.


Might be OK to use the shorter/lighter vane on the carbon shafts. Most arrow manufacturers state this in their literature. However, that's usually to maintain stability and reduce drag at longer distances, not a problem at 20 yards.


----------



## WV Has Been (Aug 9, 2002)

I will be using Blazers for indoor.


----------



## CHPro (May 21, 2002)

2.25" Quick Spins right now on some 2312's. When I was shooting 2512's I do usually step up to a little larger vane (i.e. have some set up with 4" Quick Spins). I wouldn't be afraid to try out some 2" Blazers on any of the larger sizes either - seen some pretty good results with those as well on some fat shafts.

>>----->


----------



## SuperX (May 21, 2002)

CHPro said:


> 2.25" Quick Spins right now on some 2312's. When I was shooting 2512's I do usually step up to a little larger vane (i.e. have some set up with 4" Quick Spins). I wouldn't be afraid to try out some 2" Blazers on any of the larger sizes either - seen some pretty good results with those as well on some fat shafts.
> 
> >>----->


Interesting comment Jeff.

A couple years ago I shot four 2.5" Quick Spins on my 2316s to get clearance on my shoot through cables. They flew great and people always commented on how small they were.

I think Brian Helland still shoots with 1" vanes on his indoor arrows and he has had good success with them. 


I probably will have to shoot the new 27's bare to get between my cables now :wink:


----------



## swerve (Jun 5, 2005)

4" Quickspins on 2315.


----------



## JawsDad (Dec 28, 2005)

I saw some Flex Fletch flash vanes first hand the other day...

Talk about a high profile.. Could be an interesting shooter.. I think I might order some and give them a try. Definitely will need wide axles on the shoot through though.. :eek3:


----------



## target1 (Jan 16, 2007)

miniblazers on my ACC and 4" feather on my X7


----------



## itchyfinger (Jun 14, 2007)

JawsDad said:


> I saw some Flex Fletch flash vanes first hand the other day...
> 
> Talk about a high profile.. Could be an interesting shooter.. I think I might order some and give them a try. Definitely will need wide axles on the shoot through though.. :eek3:


I got my phantoms earlier this week...they are gonna look sick!!!


----------



## MOPARLVR4406 (Apr 5, 2006)

bowhnter7 said:


> I am feather man myself, BUT I am gonna try some vanes on these 2613's so I am asking about vanes.


Sorry for the intrusion


----------



## bowhnter7 (Dec 6, 2004)

MOPARLVR4406 said:


> Sorry for the intrusion


No problem you invader you.:wink:


----------



## Rchr (Jul 3, 2003)

*Interesting results*

Bowhnter7,
Bigger isn't always better. The last time I attended Vegas (a couple years ago) they were doing the slow motion video taping for 3 shots=$20.00. So a friend and myself did it. I was shooting my CX 3D selects 200 w/ 2" FF vanes and my friend was shooting his 2613 w/ 5" feathers. 
When we did the shoot my arrows were spinning more than his, as a matter of fact his didn't even start spinning in the 4 or 5 yards the arrow traveled. Mine almost completed a 360º turn. Needless to say we were all very surprised with those results..... and I got the video to prove it!:wink:


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

VaneTec 3" full helical for the LOGS
VaneTec 1.8" FITA for the "correctly spined" and "littler logs." hahaha

field14


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

bowhnter7 said:


> Not what I was expecting.


What were you expecting? I haven't shot feathers in a long time...I like 300-360 size FF for indoors.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

bowhnter7 said:


> Ok, what's with the Flex Fletch vanes? How's come theres no 4" target vane? Is the 310 enough for my 2613's?


They are the best vane on the market.:wink:

A better question is why don't you use them?:wink:

WHy do you think you need a 4" vane :noidea:...I have shot 310's up to 2512's....(don't shoot 2613's) but I like the 360's on the 2512's. The 310s would work though...

But they make 4" vanes if you must have that size.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

mdbowhunter said:


> Do you prefer the shield cut? Any particular reason?


Yes I do prefer that cut....

I think they look better  That is the only reason I shoot that size  not what you thought I bet 

Most of the vanes I shoot are shield cut. 187s for field...225s for 3D amd 310s or 360s for indoors....although the 225s work great on the Hippos indoors I just like the classic look indoors of a little bigger vane. 

I could get 200's to work on the Hippos.


----------



## x-ring (Jul 5, 2002)

I have been using these 3" vanetec superspines in a 4 fletch helical for the last 3 years. I played with some 4" quickspin st's last night in a 3 fletch cofig. and will plot groups and see if there is any change between the two. These are fletched up on Goldtip 30x arrows.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

bowhnter7 said:


> Nope, not "looking" for 4 vanes, was just a bit suprised to see someone using a 2" vane on a indoor arrow! Was also suprised to see the "Hornet" using a 7.9 or 3.110236 (for ya English folks) vane on those Hippo's. I am sure he will be on here in a minute with his wise words about em.
> 
> There are a ton of different vanes out there these days, just looking to see what ya all are using. Already learned about the Flex Fletch, see that's what its all about.:wink:


You don't need the entire bird to get good results indoors...an arrow doesn't have problems indoors that it would have outside...if you don't shoot HUGE VANES outside where you shoot more then 20 yds and in wind...why would I "NEED" it indoors. Some of my best scores where shot with 2314's with 2" feathers (only used them because I didn't have small vanes in that color). Yes some are going to say that you are shooting small arrows outside...but you don't in 3D and a lot of people are shooting the same size shafts indoors. 

Flecth up 3 arrows with big feathers and then 3 with 3" vanes and see if there is a REAL difference....all of my best indoor setups where shot with vanes from 200-360 size....with the best avg being with 2412's with 310's and Hippos with 225's... So I am combining my best arrow with the other vane (310) to see what happens.:wink:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

JawsDad said:


> I saw some Flex Fletch flash vanes first hand the other day...
> 
> Talk about a high profile.. Could be an interesting shooter.. I think I might order some and give them a try. Definitely will need wide axles on the shoot through though.. :eek3:


I have some of those...but I don't like the look for indoors (gotta look good to me)...but I wouldn't hesitate to use them indoors.


----------



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

i shoot regular 3inch duravanes on my x-cutters. i put em on at a hard offset and they seem to be workin good.

im gonna break out my 2213's and see how they work for me. there's an indoor fita and i cant use my fat carbons.

if the 2213's with 4" feathers dont work out the backup plan is 3inch feathers. if all the aluminums dont work...........i'll break out the phantoms with the 3inch duravanes. i know they work good


----------



## erasmu (Oct 15, 2005)

I have a Martin Scepter 4 with shoot through cables and regular axles. I made some GT 30X arrows and needed something with a low profile. I bought the Bohning X vanes in the 4" low profile form. I just made them up so I don't know how well they will do. I used to use Blazers on my other bow with no clearance concerns.


----------



## bowhnter7 (Dec 6, 2004)

Brown Hornet said:


> You don't need the entire bird to get good results indoors...an arrow doesn't have problems indoors that it would have outside...if you don't shoot HUGE VANES outside where you shoot more then 20 yds and in wind...why would I "NEED" it indoors. Some of my best scores where shot with 2314's with 2" feathers (only used them because I didn't have small vanes in that color). Yes some are going to say that you are shooting small arrows outside...but you don't in 3D and a lot of people are shooting the same size shafts indoors.
> 
> Flecth up 3 arrows with big feathers and then 3 with 3" vanes and see if there is a REAL difference....all of my best indoor setups where shot with vanes from 200-360 size....with the best avg being with 2412's with 310's and Hippos with 225's... So I am combining my best arrow with the other vane (310) to see what happens.:wink:



Hmm, makes sense. I knew you would be along with some wisdom. We stock Vane Tec vanes so I will give the 3"ers a try. Meanwhile I will order some FF and check em out. Thanks for the info, learnen sompin all the time.

Jm


----------



## Hoyt301 (Jul 24, 2003)

I use 2" blazer's on 30x's. They shoot very well,


----------



## Rjm08 (May 22, 2002)

I used Blazers last year on my 2413's, but decided to give 2613's a try this year and bought some Gateway Rayzr's (2" shield cut feathers). So far, so good. Since everyone is so tickled by Flex fletch, maybe I will give them a side-by-side try with my rayzr's to see how they perform. The only problem, which one's should I choose!


----------



## VA Vince (Aug 30, 2005)

4" quickspins on 2312's. Shot the blazers last year, I am getting a little contact on the cable so I switched to the QS.


----------



## jing1117 (Jun 17, 2006)

i use the 4" duravanes for my easton 2613 cobalts, they fly really good with my set up and they stabilize the arrow fast. i use a bitzenburger right helical jig.


----------



## FaT Archer (Jul 21, 2006)

I have been using spin-wings over 3 years, I use the same size vane indoor and outdoor, my overall shooting did improve.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Just for you B7 :wink:


----------



## bowhnter7 (Dec 6, 2004)

Brown Hornet said:


> Just for you B7 :wink:


Those are sexy. It would look more impressive if they were all sticking out of a target in the X. :wink:

I got some coming on a boat across the "pond". Well from Lancasters anyway.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

bowhnter7 said:


> Those are sexy. It would look more impressive if they were all sticking out of a target in the X. :wink:
> 
> I got some coming on a boat across the "pond". Well from Lancasters anyway.


That pic was taken pre firing.....they were shot a few times yesterday:wink: But my 150 grain Pro Points came this morning so they will really be ready to rock shortly


----------



## itchyfinger (Jun 14, 2007)

Those look awesome Hornet! Mine came in today!!!! :whoo: wraps go on tonight and those sick phantom 225's shortly after!!! I'll post up when they are done. :wink: Those Pro points are schweet!


----------



## bowhnter7 (Dec 6, 2004)

OK BHornet. I got my FF running. So far no negatives. I feel so  now I am shooting Flex Fletch's.


----------



## PSEloyal (Aug 23, 2006)

CX Linejammer 350s with 2 in blazers


----------



## GATOR-EYE (Jun 30, 2006)

How's those wraps working with a spring steel rest???


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

GATOR-EYE said:


> How's those wraps working with a spring steel rest???


I use a Tuner and have no problems with wraps...don't know why you would. :noidea:


----------



## Marcus (Jun 19, 2002)

I've been using the Quickspin 2.25" vanes for about 2 years now and just love them. I have tried just about everything but these work best for me. 
One of my juniors uses 1.5" Xvanes on his 2315's and shot 300 23x Vegas indoor with them. Funny to watch.


----------



## Jbird (May 21, 2002)

*Flex Fletch*

I have been a Flex Fletch user for 4 or 5 years. Some of the best grouping indoor arrows I have ever shot were 2312's with FF 310's four fletched. This past summer I substituted my usual FF 187's with Vane Tec 1.75 Mini Fitas. I found that the Mini's grouped every bit as good as the 187's and required less care to get them to stay stuck to the shaft. They are slightly less tough when shooting multiple shafts into the same dot in field archery but not bad at all. The good news is they are half the price of Flex Fletch. I prefer Feathers for indoors and shoot 4" Shield cut feathers on my X-Jammers and I just ordered the new 2" Razr feathers to try on my UL 600 Pros for indoors.
I'm betting they will fly like darts.
Jbird


----------



## Nino (Jul 9, 2002)

I have been shooting Flex Fletch for 20+ years. 418's for indoor & hunting, 187's for field and 3-D. :wink: I have tried Duravanes, Quick Spins, Vanetecs and Blazers. They are all good but Flex Fletch works best for me.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Jbird said:


> I have been a Flex Fletch user for 4 or 5 years. Some of the best grouping indoor arrows I have ever shot were 2312's with FF 310's four fletched. This past summer I substituted my usual FF 187's with Vane Tec 1.75 Mini Fitas. I found that the Mini's grouped every bit as good as the 187's and required less care to get them to stay stuck to the shaft. They are slightly less tough when shooting multiple shafts into the same dot in field archery but not bad at all. The good news is they are half the price of Flex Fletch. I prefer Feathers for indoors and shoot 4" Shield cut feathers on my X-Jammers and I just ordered the new 2" Razr feathers to try on my UL 600 Pros for indoors.
> I'm betting they will fly like darts.
> Jbird



But if they are half the price and less durable.....they cost you the same. Plus you have to spend more time fletching.:wink:


----------



## Jbird (May 21, 2002)

*Bh*

I said slightly less durable. At Darrington this year I shot the same 8 arrows all week and had two vanes slightly nicked but still shootable. Two arrows were put out of commission with bent pins.
Jbird


----------



## GATOR-EYE (Jun 30, 2006)

Brown Hornet said:


> I use a Tuner and have no problems with wraps...don't know why you would. :noidea:



Does the tuner blade scratch or wear on the wraps while shooting? Doesn't the arrow ride on the tuner when shot?


----------



## mdbowhunter (Oct 22, 2002)

Brown Hornet said:


> Just for you B7 :wink:


Those are way too pretty to shoot! :wink:

Just found out last night I have a clearance problem on my S4 shoot-through and the 4" feathers on my 2613s.  The feathers are fairly tall. Guess I'm gonna re-fletch with something else.  Any suggestions?


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

GATOR-EYE said:


> Does the tuner blade scratch or wear on the wraps while shooting? Doesn't the arrow ride on the tuner when shot?


No....


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

mdbowhunter said:


> Those are way too pretty to shoot! :wink:
> 
> Just found out last night I have a clearance problem on my S4 shoot-through and the 4" feathers on my 2613s.  The feathers are fairly tall. Guess I'm gonna re-fletch with something else.  Any suggestions?


You can always go to wider axles or Doovawappis....I just sold a set they will do the trick if you really want to go with your current arrow setup. 

With 2613's though I think you are going to have to go wider period. I have room with my Hippos (2314 size shaft) and 310 Flex Fletch (the ones in the pic) but not much...I don't think I could get a 360 through there. You could always go to the 400LP FF they would leave you plenty of room.:wink:


----------



## erasmu (Oct 15, 2005)

mdbowhunter said:


> Just found out last night I have a clearance problem on my S4 shoot-through and the 4" feathers on my 2613s.  The feathers are fairly tall. Guess I'm gonna re-fletch with something else.  Any suggestions?



I am trying the Bohning X Vanes in a 4" LP (low profile) size on my Gold Tip 30X shafts. They clear the cables on my S4 X with the short axles. So far I like them, but that is a short trial.


----------



## mdbowhunter (Oct 22, 2002)

Thanks for the suggestions *Hornet* and *erasmu*. I've got the wide axles on it now. Was really surprised to find I need MORE room. Last year I didn't have the X configuration so this is a learning experience. Oh well...gotta re-fletch. :sad:


----------



## itchyfinger (Jun 14, 2007)

mdbowhunter said:


> Thanks for the suggestions *Hornet* and *erasmu*. I've got the wide axles on it now. Was really surprised to find I need MORE room. Last year I didn't have the X configuration so this is a learning experience. Oh well...gotta re-fletch. :sad:


Dude with feathers contact should not be an issue. :wink:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

itchyfinger said:


> Dude with feathers contact should not be an issue. :wink:


It should be a non issue....but I wouldn't shoot it that way:wink:


----------



## mdbowhunter (Oct 22, 2002)

itchyfinger said:


> Dude with feathers contact should not be an issue. :wink:


It probably isn't. I have to admit I'm anal about fletching clearance. Don't like them hitting the cable.


----------



## swerve (Jun 5, 2005)

Good to be anal. Contact is contact feathers just forgive it a little more.


----------



## TCR1 (Dec 22, 2004)

Jeremy,
I am shooting my 2613s with Blazers right now since I let someone that is shooting fingers try out my 2613s with 3" feathers. They shoot the same. 

Hornet has me down with Vane Envy, so I might give the Flex Fletch a try. I like the vanetecs on my Nanos, but the Flex Fletch look to be a good choice for indoor.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

TCR1 said:


> Jeremy,
> I am shooting my 2613s with Blazers right now since I let someone that is shooting fingers try out my 2613s with 3" feathers. They shoot the same.
> 
> Hornet has me down with Vane Envy, so I might give the Flex Fletch a try. I like the vanetecs on my Nanos, but the Flex Fletch look to be a good choice for indoor.


Love em...you remember that arrow this summer that had a chunk missing....it's still going in the X


----------



## bowhnter7 (Dec 6, 2004)

TCR1 said:


> Jeremy,
> I am shooting my 2613s with Blazers right now since I let someone that is shooting fingers try out my 2613s with 3" feathers. They shoot the same.
> 
> Hornet has me down with Vane Envy, so I might give the Flex Fletch a try. I like the vanetecs on my Nanos, but the Flex Fletch look to be a good choice for indoor.


Yeah the Hornet got me on his little FF train too. So far I like em. I like em most cause no one around where I shoot has em. I like to be original or at least different.


----------



## PSEloyal (Aug 23, 2006)

mdbowhunter said:


> Those are way too pretty to shoot! :wink:
> 
> Just found out last night I have a clearance problem on my S4 shoot-through and the 4" feathers on my 2613s.  The feathers are fairly tall. Guess I'm gonna re-fletch with something else.  Any suggestions?



I had Clearance probs with my Linejammer 350s with 2 in blazers with the short alxles and didnt want to go wide so what I did was turn the two outside pieces on the wide axles backwards so that it would move the cables out a little on each side with out going all the way wide gave me just enough clearance and I can still shoot it I couldnt with the wide axles set the way the where supposed to be


----------



## MissMary49 (Dec 8, 2005)

thanks for draggin me in here  i have shot 4'' feathers on my 2613s. just curious as to what other people are doing. i might have to stop and think about now. but i still think feathers might be the way to go to master and tame my beastly arrows :wink:


----------



## swerve (Jun 5, 2005)

MissMary49 said:


> thanks for draggin me in here  i have shot 4'' feathers on my 2613s. just curious as to what other people are doing. i might have to stop and think about now. but i still think feathers might be the way to go to master and tame my beastly arrows :wink:


If you really want to tame them try some 4" Quikspins and see how they shoot.


----------



## mdbowhunter (Oct 22, 2002)

Brown Hornet said:


> With 2613's though I think you are going to have to go wider period. I have room with my Hippos (2314 size shaft) and 310 Flex Fletch (the ones in the pic) but not much...I don't think I could get a 360 through there. You could always go to the 400LP FF they would leave you plenty of room.:wink:


Used the Flex Fletch 360 on my 2613's. Works fine and no clearance problem with the standard wide axles on my S4. :tongue: Actually, there is plenty of room. Might give 'em a test ride tomorrow night. :wink:


----------



## MissMary49 (Dec 8, 2005)

ive tried quick spins on other arrows. they helped. but something about shooting them indoors just feels odd to me. i put on the usual 4'' feathers.... but they are too long for my wraps... i know, but they are too kewl and i dont wanna take them off. can i get away with 3'' feathers?


----------



## bowhnter7 (Dec 6, 2004)

MissMary49 said:


> thanks for draggin me in here  i have shot 4'' feathers on my 2613s. just curious as to what other people are doing. i might have to stop and think about now. but i still think feathers might be the way to go to master and tame my beastly arrows :wink:


You mean Brown Hornet has not handed you tickets to his Flex Fletch train yet? Whoooowhooooooooo.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

bowhnter7 said:


> You mean Brown Hornet has not handed you tickets to his Flex Fletch train yet? Whoooowhooooooooo.


Nope.....not yet.:wink:


----------



## spotshot (Jan 18, 2005)

2" black blazers on 30x's .


----------



## MissMary49 (Dec 8, 2005)

MissMary49 said:


> ive tried quick spins on other arrows. they helped. but something about shooting them indoors just feels odd to me. i put on the usual 4'' feathers.... but they are too long for my wraps... i know, but they are too kewl and i dont wanna take them off. can i get away with 3'' feathers?


3'' feathers ok? or is there anything else i should consider for my 2613s?


----------



## XP35 (Oct 11, 2005)

MissMary49 said:


> 3'' feathers ok? or is there anything else i should consider for my 2613s?


Honestly, practically anything will work. Uh-huh. Anything. And shooting multiple spots also means that durability isn't a huge consideration, either.


----------



## bowhnter7 (Dec 6, 2004)

MissMary49 said:


> 3'' feathers ok? or is there anything else i should consider for my 2613s?


I am using the Flex Fletch 360's and have been vry pleased with em so far. Check em out http://flexfletch.com/index.htm Lancasters have them in stock.


----------



## MissMary49 (Dec 8, 2005)

MissMary49 said:


> 3'' feathers ok? or is there anything else i should consider for my 2613s?


Anyone else????


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

MissMary49 said:


> Anyone else????


310 or 360 Flex Fletch will work fine even theri new Flash will work....you don't need some special vane just because you are shooting 2613's. 

If you go on their website I think you can still get a free sample of the Flash.:wink:


----------



## MissMary49 (Dec 8, 2005)

Brown Hornet said:


> 310 or 360 Flex Fletch will work fine even theri new Flash will work....you don't need some special vane just because you are shooting 2613's.
> 
> If you go on their website I think you can still get a free sample of the Flash.:wink:


ok :thumb: i didnt know if there was anything thats good for fatty overspined slow moving slugs i didnt know about.


----------



## oldglorynewbie (Oct 17, 2006)

Brown Hornet said:


> 310 or 360 Flex Fletch will work fine even theri new Flash will work....you don't need some special vane just because you are shooting 2613's.
> 
> If you go on their website I think you can still get a free sample of the Flash.:wink:


I got my free flash vanes in this week. I fletched a few arrows with them, looking forward to seeing how they do compared to Blazers.


----------



## SNAPTHIS (Jan 16, 2003)

*ff vanes*

got my ff flash free vanes this week and used them with my new jig pieces from zenith to fletch 3 2613's. I havent used ff vanes in along time and after using a whole bunch of other stuff I realized how good the quality control from ff is, they stand up straight on the arrow their not bent when you get them, their base is thin enough to put it on the shaft at any reasonable angle and this just helps with clearance. after messing with something less I've already ordered red and clear for my 27's that are supposed to be on the way...............results from the 26's first vegas=298 and 21x's---second vegas=299 and 20x's not bad for an old broke down senior. Looking forward to Lancasters, Mark


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

oldglorynewbie said:


> I got my free flash vanes in this week. I fletched a few arrows with them, looking forward to seeing how they do compared to Blazers.


Compare to Blazers...that is funny.

You are going to wish you had never discovered Blazers. :wink:


----------



## jean (Nov 24, 2007)

whats up with the guy with the rice is it the only food he can cook for him self or is it the only food he has in hes house any ways there is no better vanes than the 3" x vanes


----------



## Paul Payne (Apr 1, 2007)

I never did care for any type of vane even though I did shoot them at the NFAA outdoor nationals the year I won the bhfs pro division. I always prefered feathers indoors and after shooting blazers when I started shooting again this past winter I have again switched back to 3" feathers on 2613's with 325 grain propoints. They shoot "Lights out" and I'm getting a lot more inside out x's....when I miss the x it's cuz I did'nt regulate between the ears properly.

Paul


----------



## VA Vince (Aug 30, 2005)

Well I broke down and bought some 2613's. Just got my propoints in from Rod. I dont think my quickspins will clear the cables. I do have a bunch of the FF360's. I like the 4' quickspins for indoor, but think I will have to shoot a lower profile. I am getting too many close calls with the 23's so time to jump up.


----------



## itchyfinger (Jun 14, 2007)

Check these out Hornet! Those Purple flex fletch 225's look sick on these wraps...they match perfect!!!!









sorry it's a bit blurry...no macro on this camera.


----------



## OA3D (Feb 26, 2007)

Thems nice itchy:shade:


----------



## itchyfinger (Jun 14, 2007)

Thanks....here's a better shot of the Goblin.:wink:


----------



## nybohunter (Jan 23, 2004)

I like how the 4" Duravanes are shooing on my 2512's.

I thought about trying some speed hunters or 4" quickspins, but I think I'll stick with whats working.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Itchy those are sweet :thumb:

They make me want to fletch some of my other ones.:wink:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

nybohunter said:


> I like how the 4" Duravanes are shooing on my 2512's.
> 
> I thought about trying some speed hunters or 4" quickspins, but I think I'll stick with whats working.


let me know the next time you are gonna refletch. I need to send you a care package.:embara:


----------



## nybohunter (Jan 23, 2004)

BH,

I thought about shooting arrows without fletching....

Do you think anyone would notice? :wink:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

nybohunter said:


> BH,
> 
> I thought about shooting arrows without fletching....
> 
> Do you think anyone would notice? :wink:


Well.... if you scores stay the same.....yes.:wink:


----------



## sharkred7 (Jul 19, 2005)

I shoot 4" QS's on Line Jammers and they fly great. Do you need 4"? Don't think it makes a whole lot of diff indoors at 20 yrds. The other day I was shooting a 5 spot and shot 59X, when I was done I noticed I had 4 4" QS's and 1 3" QS! So I think I am going to stay with the 3"
John


----------

